# good overdrive for jazz?



## lcipher3 (Jan 6, 2020)

yeah, I know jazz and overdriver ....

Anyway (and I know all this is subjective) but what kind of "light" overdrive to grit things up.  

Mach 1?  (Lightspeed)
ADHD?  (OCD)
Minidrive (Full Drive)
Others?


----------



## Gordo (Jan 6, 2020)

I like the Closed Circuit Booster Limiter.  It doesn't add much drive but puts a bit of grit and edge on the signal.  If it gets a bit too fat the limiter reigns it back in without sounding like an effect.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 6, 2020)

The Kliche (Klon Centaur) can be set pretty mild.


----------



## Barry (Jan 6, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The Kliche (Klon Centaur) can be set pretty mild.


That or maybe a boost, can't imagine getting real hairy for Jazz


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 7, 2020)

the Dumbloid is a light overdrive with a jazz voicing.


----------



## tcpoint (Jan 7, 2020)

Torgoslayer said:


> the Dumbloid is a light overdrive with a jazz voicing.


Zendrive or Providence Stampede Overdrive SOV-2 or Lovepedal eternity.


----------



## lcipher3 (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks - lots of good suggestions
Particularly liking the Dumbloid and the Closed Circuit Booster Limiter
May have to try building a bunch of these to check out.


----------



## mywmyw (Jan 8, 2020)

most straight jazz is accomplished without any overdrive, or a very mild form of overdrive generated at the amp itself. what kind of sound, or which player's tone are you trying to emulate? kurt rosenwinkel is about the only major straight jazz player i can think of who is known for using distortions - i don't particularly care for his overdrive sound but he is a monster player. i cant remember what distortion he uses but it sounds kind of like a rat set mild to me. i would recommend the timmy, zendrive, xotic bb preamp, wampler euphoria, les lius, zvex super hard on, wampler pantheon, etc, as they tend to retain most of the chirpyness that helps clarify the attack of a picked string. although i've had great results with the dirty shirley in just about any setting. i've found the klon to be most effective boosting an already dirty marshall style amp - it doesn't sound good to me in most other settings.


----------



## lcipher3 (Jan 8, 2020)

mywmyw said:


> player's tone are you trying to emulate? kurt rosenwinkel is about the only major straight jazz player i



I guess it's really not "jazz" (jazz rock?)- Walter Becker's tone on any of the Donald Fagen albums.  Theres just a little bit of growl in some (not all) of the solos:   ex 2:30 :


----------



## mywmyw (Jan 9, 2020)

lcipher3 said:


> I guess it's really not "jazz" (jazz rock?)- Walter Becker's tone on any of the Donald Fagen albums.  Theres just a little bit of growl in some (not all) of the solos:   ex 2:30 :


sounds like it could be just a humble tube screamer.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 9, 2020)

Cleaver, Simulcast...lots of options for a bit of grit!


----------



## lcipher3 (Jan 10, 2020)

OK - Im going to build the 

Simulcast 
Closed Circuit Booster Limiter 
Dumbloid

Now I just have to wait till the Simulcast boards are back in stock


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 1, 2022)

Bump!

@lcipher3 I saw you have a few Simulcast threads, and one in a 1590B — did you finish the CCBL and Dumbloid?
Duocast? [EDIT, found your DOUCAST thread]

Looking for some more thoughts on pedals for jazzers...


PS: I've got a pic of Kurt Rosenwinkel's board somewhere... can't find it amongst the hordes of gig/pedal pics.


----------



## spi (Apr 1, 2022)

Zen Drive?  It works for Robben Ford.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 1, 2022)

If you want light overdrive...
Klon
ODR-1
Something a little stronger... Fuchsia.


----------



## Big Monk (Apr 1, 2022)

I really like the low gain sounds on the Paragon Mini. 

I'm messing around right now with a drive circuit on the breadboard right now in the Bluesbreaker style and I really love my Paragon Mini. My favorite overdrive I have tried.


----------



## Dan0h (Apr 1, 2022)

Simulcast for sure.


----------



## zgrav (Apr 1, 2022)

Chop Shop is worth considering.  You can dial in a great low overdrive setting that still delivers a surprising amount of presence and fullness to your tone.


----------



## Coda (Apr 1, 2022)

I vote for the Colorsound Powerdriver.


----------



## Big Monk (Apr 1, 2022)

Coda said:


> I vote for the Colorsound Powerdriver



Does everything from Clean Boost to MIAB to Fuzz. 

What’s not to like?


----------



## lcipher3 (Apr 1, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Bump!
> 
> @lcipher3 I saw you have a few Simulcast threads, and one in a 1590B — did you finish the CCBL and Dumbloid?
> Duocast? [EDIT, found your DOUCAST thread]
> ...



I pretty much stopped after the Simulcast and then built the Duocast - love em.


----------

